# Here's my latest........



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Finally finished up a 1023 for Rob.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

As usual your stuff is awesome Clyde. I'd love to pick your brain one day about marbling.


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

That is awesome Clyde.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Very Nice Clyde!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Unfortunately The pictures....*

The pictures just do not give you a good clear picture of this rod. IT is absolutely off the hook!

Good work.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

*Man!*

. Clyde that is Bad @$$! Nice Work!


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

this is ridiculaus! did you shape that fishbones your self? howd you do that, just way cool! drooooool


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

wow thats a sick stick...

awesome to say the least


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

The gold underlayments are a work of art.


----------

